# So sad



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. What was your sweeties name?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

kellyguy said:


> So sorry for your loss. What was your sweeties name?


 Oh my gosh thank you for both your condolences and for asking! Her name was Raggedy Ann - she came with it, and I just couldn't think of anything else to call her, so it stuck. Called her Raggedy or Raggs.

Loved my girl!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Run swiftly at the Bridge, pretty Raggs


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of Raggs...kitties are the best ?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your heartache - but so glad that you held your girl so she wasn't alone at the end. Sending you thoughts of peace and comfort. I know your home won't be the same without your Raggedy.... it's so hard. Hugs.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Raggs was a beauty. So sorry for your loss. Its always so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can sure see why that face captured your heart-she was beautiful.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Raggs was a cutie. Prayers are with you. RIP sweet Raggedy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweet face. I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this.
What a beautiful girl. Try to take comfort in the thought that your relationship has only transcended to a new level. She will always be watching over you wishing you well.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I know I did the right thing, I know it was her time, but the house just seems so off without her. I miss her - and will forever.

Remy has looked for her a few times, and he wont lay on her part of the bed - so he is clearly feeling it too.

Tomorrow we will bury our sweet girl in a lovely cemetery in the Ramapo Mountains. I also plan to buy the plot near her, for Remy. I was contemplating buying 2 more, for whomever comes next - so my gang can be together. I'll figure that out tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Raggedy Ann, she was beautiful. 
We are so very lucky to share our lives with such wonderful creatures, they're a special gift to us. 
I hope time will heal your heart and her memories will comfort you in the days to come. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She was so beautiful! I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, today was hard - we buried her. Thankfully I found a wonderful pet cemetery where the owner was just about as nutty as I am. Raggedy is now the reigning queen of the dog section of the cemetery, which makes perfect sense since she's been bossing dogs around the past 10 years and had very little use for other cats. She was placed there because I bought the plot next to her for future use (refuse to place the name near the thought - but you get it).

It was hard, it sucks - and my bed seems empty without her. But this is the downside of pets - we love them and lose them far too soon.

I am attaching another picture - truly my favorite of Raggedy of all time. 

Rest in peace my sweet girl - I love you and hope that one day we will all be together again.


----------

